

Referential Transperancy - dhaivatpandya
http://poincare101.blogspot.com/2012/02/whats-referential-transparency.html

======
gatlin
Hey! Thanks for using my explanation from your last article. It's very
flattering. And, kudos for calling it what it is.

~~~
dhaivatpandya
Yup! I love feedback!

